

Ask HN: Best Time to Submit to HN? - maxcameron

Does anyone know the best time to submit an article to HN? The best time would be:<p>- When there are the lowest number of articles being posted<p>&#38;<p>- When there are the most people visiting the site<p>Has anyone studied this before?<p>Thanks<p>Max
======
brk
When I submit articles, I tend to submit them as a I find them.

Really truly valuable "news" tends to end up on dozens of channels,so there is
little danger of an "important" topic being missed because I submitted it at
6AM instead of 11:30.

It also depends which version of "best" you are trying to optimize for...
"Best" in terms of trying to get really good information out to as many people
as possible, or "best" in terms of trying to find maximum karma-whoring
potential, or "best" in terms of trying to get front-page ranking... and so
on.

~~~
maxcameron
I was talking about linking to a home-made blog post written by a start up,
not a third-party article from TechCrunch.

It's not about spamming people, it's just common sense. If you were a
musician, wouldn't you want your song to be on the radio during rush hour, and
not at the 3:50AM slot?

------
rick888
Most likely, the best time to submit is between the hours of 9am and 5pm. Most
people are at work surfing the Internet. Usually after 5, traffic slowly
starts tapering off.

